
Stop Drawing Dead Fish by Bret Victor - chasingtheflow
https://vimeo.com/64895205
======
JacksonGariety
This is probably one of the most amazing talks I've ever heard. At its core it
lets you understand just how unexplored the computer is as a medium.

------
stefanix
Not opposed to Bret's ideas but also feel he has never looked into how artists
use code and design interactions. Many like programming environments that are
visual (like max/msp) with immediate feedback while other prefer the austerity
of code. There is something very satisfying when going from code straight to
simulation. It often feels more like materializing ideas than noodling around
with guis.

Canonical example: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQhoe_hJIZ8>

~~~
jbrennan
It's true some artists can already work with interactive media through code,
but I think his greater point might be that we're selling every other artist
short if they've got to express themselves in code instead of geometrically.

So while there are some who are currently exceptional to that rule, we're
still leaving out a ton of potential art by limiting interactive art to code.

------
meemoo
tl;dw:

* "Drawing dead fish" refers to using a dynamic medium (the computer) to make static images and unchanging animation.

* Games represent the promise of dynamic media: things on the screen have behaviors.

* Dynamic behaviors are generally defined by code. We should break that association and design tools that allow more direct, visual manipulation of behaviors.

* Code thinking is like algebra. Tools demonstrated define behaviors more like geometric construction.

* Key takeaway: dissatisfaction with Photoshop, After Effects, and other digital art tools that don't take advantage of the media.

------
ColinWright
There are other submissions of this - you might want to check them out in case
discussion arises there first. This one is the first, the others are here:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5634668>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5634677>

------
meemoo
This reminded me of many hours exploring The Geometer's Sketchpad before my
coding days (and before that, a straight edge and compass). Ooh just found
<http://geogebraweb.appspot.com/app.html>

I like being able to code in different paradigms and switch between them.

